# talk me out of a grizzly



## Haynie (Jun 18, 2013)

This one specifically
G0715P 10" Hybrid Table Saw with Riving Knife, Polar Bear Series

Assuming my queries about some used Jet cabinet saws on craig's list fall through I am heavily leaning this way.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 18, 2013)

give Grizzly a call and see if they have someone nearby that has one. They have a network of people that will let you visit their shop to see how the tools perform.

I have a 10" drum sander and lathe, both are nice machines worth twice what I paid for them in my opinion. Not top of the line, but far from the bottom.


----------



## Scruffy (Jun 18, 2013)

*The only negatives I've heard about the G0715P are..*

the miter gauge should be replaced and there is a minor problem with the fence.   The fence does not have lock nuts on the adjustment screws so after tuning it and tightening it down, you might want to put loc-tite blue on it.  Otherwise the fence is great.  

The table is flat.  Some one told me theirs is .008 from being dead flat.  They were bragging.

Delivery is challenge.  It weights around 400 pounds so you may have to pay for lift gate service and depending on the delivery service you might have to have it wheeled it.  (UPS charged someone $200 to wheel it in.  But, they lived in Illinois, so who knows.)

And make sure you have at least one helper to set the saw up.  Best to have two.  It would help if they knew table saws.

It may take 4-6 hours to setup.


----------



## John Pratt (Jun 18, 2013)

What specifically do you intend to do with the saw and your budget. If it is just pens, it is probably more than enough saw. If you plan to start doing a lot of flat work as well, there can be issues. If you give a few more specifics of intended uses, I can give some of my experiences.


I have owned a Grizzly contractor style table saw, Jet Deluxe Xacta 3hp, and a Delta Hybrid 1 3/4hp

Currently I use on a daily basis a Delta 5hp Unisaw, and a Sawstop PCS 3hp.


----------



## Haynie (Jun 18, 2013)

Plan on getting into a lot of flat work.  It is something I have always wanted to do but never had the tools necessary.  What did you think of the Jet Xacta?  that is one of the saws on Craig's list.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm wondering why they charge extra for a lift gate.  Every large/heavy item  I have ordered in the last years has come on a truck with a lift gate even though I haven't  requested nor payed for it, but one time.  The one time I paid for it I didn't use it.  I have also never had a driver that did not help me unload something from the truck.  Course the easiest way I have gotten things from a truck is to back my pickup up to the truck and slide the item into the back of my PU.  Then I use my trusty "cherry picker" to get it out of my PU.

As for the saw, I have not owned either but I bet either one will give you great service.  You will eventually want to replace the miter gauge on either and maybe someday the fence.  Of the two I'd pick the Jet, because I just watch a review of it on I liked the draw at the bottom of the cabinet and the hangers for the miter gauge and fence on the side of the cabinet.  I wouldn't pay a lot of extra money for those features, but it they are about equal in cost, that would be nice to have.


----------



## edstreet (Jun 18, 2013)

Now that is a bear of a question


----------



## teamtexas (Jun 18, 2013)

Thats a great saw.  We recently purchase one at work and I have been doing all kinds of things with it.  I love it.  The only problem now is I hate my home table saw!

Dan


----------



## Haynie (Jun 18, 2013)

Don't need a lift gate.  I have a fork lift.  Every man needs a fork lift.  

Looks like the jets all sold.  Not fast enough on the draw.  Now I have to decide if the Griz is the way to go.

Dan, do you mean you got the 715p at work?


----------



## teamtexas (Jun 18, 2013)

> Dan, do you mean you got the 715p at work


 
Yep, the 715 P.

Dan


----------



## jfoh (Jun 18, 2013)

The only thing you should consider is that two HP can and will bog down in dense wood when cutting deep cuts. Three or better yet five HP is worth the extra money if you can afford it. Also if you have the 220 juice to run it. The fence is fairly good, the miter can be upgraded. Do not skimp when buying a major saw like this. The entry level is fine for occasional use or just for rough work. But for heavy use or for fine detail cutting you can not cut corners. Pardon the pun. Grizzly has a compare it button that will allow you to look at four tools at the same time and see where they differ. Like a side by side comparison. I have several Grizzy power tools and and happy with the quality. Not the very best made but good value for the buck.

One other thing that I like about my Delta hybrid is that extra cast iron wings have been added by the previous owner. Given space in your shop the extra table top room is very nice. In total he added three on the right side and two on the left side. It did require legs to carry the weight and keep them perfectly flat. The legs fit on to the mobile platform he had made for the saw which allows the saw to be lowered to the floor for stability. This platform created a lot of under storage for fences, miters, jigs, extra blades and the like. The far right extension had a router lift installed and it works well with the Beim. fence he upgraded to.


----------



## carlmorrell (Jun 18, 2013)

My table saws have gotten a lot of use.

I had a grizzly 3/4hp cabinet table saw many years ago. It was a POS. My biggest issue with it was the fence, that had to be checked for proper alignment every time it was moved.  I know of another one that my friend could not get the blade parallel to the mitre slots. 

Sold mine and switched to a Delta Unisaw which is a dream. Same as when I went from my 1/5hp Ryobi Mini lathe to my 3/4 hp Turncrafter.


----------



## Haynie (Jun 19, 2013)

How long ago was that Carl?


----------



## Gilrock (Jun 19, 2013)

I guess I don't know what I'm missing because I love the portable table saw I've been using for a few years now. I roll it around the garage to wherever I need it and to get it out of the way when not in use. The only downside is sometimes I get a second person to help hold the wood when cutting large 4'x8' boards but I have been known to setup roller supports and get it done when help wasn't around. This is perfect for a hobbyist that isn't cutting wood all day long for a living.
https://www.ridgid.com/Tools/R4510-Table-Saw/EN/index.htm


----------



## carlmorrell (Jun 19, 2013)

I bought it new in 1997. I just checked their website, and they do not seem to have any sort of equivalent to what I had.  It was 10 inch, full cabinet 3/4hp. (not a contractors saw) for around $400. Now it seems the smallest cabinet saw they have is 3hp.  Their fences looks like a Biesmeyer.

BTW, I am in the minority with saw fences.  I think the Delta Unifence is superior to the Biesmeyer in many ways. 

Also, I LOVE my Forrest blade.  Blades make a lot difference. I have used many brands of blades. Nothing cuts as clean.  I use a 40 tooth ATB.  But also have thin kerf freuds for ripping and crosscutting that I never use. However the Freud super-dado is a joy to work with. (Yes I have a lot of opinion!)

Good luck finding what suits you.


----------



## carlmorrell (Jun 19, 2013)

Two more things:.

I had said many times, when I went from a Grizzly to a Delta, I moved the decimal point over in my accuracy.  

I am not a professional, but I had made over 30 pieces of furniture.  I have quite a bit of veneering and curved lamination experience. I even had a piece in Fine Woodworking (Taunton press) eons ago!


----------



## Haynie (Jun 19, 2013)

Gilrock said:


> I guess I don't know what I'm missing because I love the portable table saw I've been using for a few years now. I roll it around the garage to wherever I need it and to get it out of the way when not in use. The only downside is sometimes I get a second person to help hold the wood when cutting large 4'x8' boards but I have been known to setup roller supports and get it done when help wasn't around. This is perfect for a hobbyist that isn't cutting wood all day long for a living.
> https://www.ridgid.com/Tools/R4510-Table-Saw/EN/index.htm



I thought about one of these types of saws.  I played with a few and that was when I decided I needed something bigger.  I am also lucky to have ample room for such a machine.  I have a hot blonde and no real use for a sports car so I want a good saw.  That, plus, I do dream about doing wood working for a living.


----------



## Haynie (Jun 19, 2013)

carlmorrell said:


> Two more things:.
> 
> I had said many times, when I went from a Grizzly to a Delta, I moved the decimal point over in my accuracy.
> 
> I am not a professional, but I had made over 30 pieces of furniture.  I have quite a bit of veneering and curved lamination experience. I even had a piece in Fine Woodworking (Taunton press) eons ago!



Problem is the deltas are out of my price range.  Any old ones out there are a minimum of a 10 hour drive round trip.  Older ones look like hell and newer used ones are still out of my range.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jun 19, 2013)

I have no interest in talking you out of the grizzly saw. 


I have a craftsman pro "zip code" saw (22124)  made by steel city that I am happy with.


----------



## John Pratt (Jun 19, 2013)

As stated by a couple others. The biggest differences in the saws is the level of accuracy and it's ability to cut through thicker materials. The table saw is the second largest purchase in my shop (dust collection system is #1). Of all the tools in the shop this is the real workhorse that can serve many functions. Buy as much saw as you can afford. Keep in mind that there are some constants: 1. The table saw will never be big enough (just when you think a 30" saw is all you need, you need the 52"). 2. The blade that comes with your saw is garbage, get a good quality blade (normally in the +$100 range). 3. The quality of the fence is the second most important aspect of the saw (truing up the table to the blade is #1). 4. Do not attempt to put the saw together and true it up yourself, it takes at least two people preferably three. I am sure others can add to this list. 

Hybrid saws are ok, but they tend to bog down on thicker flat work or burn edges if woods is forced to quickly. If you do not have or intend to get 220V receptacles, it may be your only option. The Jet XACTA is not a bad saw, but is a little under powered for my purposes (I make a living at flat work). The Grizzly saw you mentioned is not going to have the level of accuracy that more expensive cabinet saws will have. 

I have never had buyers remorse from buying too much tool or greater quality, however, I have had buyers remorse from buying not enough tool and wishing I had splurged for the one of higher quality and more accuracy.


----------



## Gilrock (Jun 19, 2013)

All this table saw talk got me reminiscing about my 20's when I had no table saw. I built a lot of projects using a jigsaw to make the cuts and then a belt sander to sand upto my line. Then I remember stepping up to my first table saw. It was a $60 table that you used to attach your handheld circular saw underneath. I guess that's why my simple portable table saw seems great now. I don't make any cuts that need much better than a 1/16" accuracy.


----------



## NittanyLion (Jun 19, 2013)

I've owned Grizzly power tools for years and I'm very happy with them.  Their customer service is superb, along with easy access to parts and accessories.  I'm not loyal to any brand, I usually buy used on whatever deal I can get.  I'm a believer in getting the most bang for your Buck.  Grizzly's price point gives you this ability.


----------



## jfoh (Jun 21, 2013)

Grizzly gives you a decent product for the money. Do not expect a precision made or delivering tool. It does a job with reasonable outcome. Do you need a precision tool or is good enough good enough? If your shop is going to center around your table saw do not skimp.


----------



## Haynie (Jun 22, 2013)

I have been doing a lot of reading and may even bump up my budget to get a 1023R or a 0690.  I have not read anything that says these are inaccurate machines.  Every table saw, no matter who makes it, seems to need tuning.  Before a dump, what is to me, a boat load of cash on a saw, can you please explain your comment a bit more.


----------



## jfoh (Jun 22, 2013)

What makes a good table saw? Ask yourself that first. It has to be solid, powerful and cut well. Cheap flimsy saws that do not cut worth a darn and tend to bog down will never give you want you are after.

Solid requires weight. Cast iron top and wings gives you a saw that does not have too much flex and too much vibration. Powerful requires a motor that can handle cutting dense woods without bogging down. A 1 1/2 or 2 HP will not get it done. For this you are looking at 3 HP or 5 HP. Cutting well requires a fence that is square, accurate and easy to adjust. If you can not duplicate cuts repeatedly then the saw is worthless for fine work. 

Can a Grizzly do this? Is the model you are looking at the one? Only you can decide that. Just do not fail to buy enough saw for your wants or needs.


----------

